

FBI chief tells Senate committee we’re doomed without crypto backdoors - theandrewbailey
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/07/fbi-chief-tells-senate-committee-were-doomed-without-crypto-backdoors/

======
marssaxman
We can only hope; the feds are one of the more dangerous adversaries around.
Criminals can steal your stuff and make your life difficult; the feds can
straight-up end it. They need to be kept on a very short leash and given as
little power as we can manage.

------
2close4comfort
Well that HT is out of business, they are really up a creek huh? They are just
looking to level the playing field so that they can play too. If encryption is
outlawed only outlaws will have encryption.

------
chrisbennet
As long as they (FBI/NSA) don't think they did anything wrong it will be hard
to believe that they will reform and start to uphold the Constitution.

~~~
bediger4000
Bravo! The question that comes next is: how to get the FBI to believe it's
doing wrong? The FBI is in Department of Justice, vs the NSA in Department of
Defense, so I think that the FBI will be easier to reform. Once that happens,
the even the NSA can be reformed by pointing to the FBI as a model.

I think the CIA is hopeless. It's become an NGO effectively.

